# One of my Red holdbacks



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice makes me miss my Tico. lol Hes a good looker, did Fire look like this when he was younger?

Jerry


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2010)

I am sorry you miss your tegu, that suxs.  

And yes, this one reminds me alot of Fire.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 23, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 23, 2010)

dang he looks just like pyro, awesome bobby!


----------



## Herplings (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice hold back. I like when they keep some of their pattern and darker colors.


----------



## mastroj (Jun 23, 2010)

Thats is a good looking red. I am used to them having little to no black, I prefer them darker like this one.
Very nice!


----------



## avin13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ahh I think this picture has me sold... after many days of debating of what type of tegu I want I must go with the red ones such a beautiful creature Now just have to wait a year hahha


----------



## kaa (Jul 11, 2010)

It's too bad you sold out of reds this year bobby, I was hoping to get one of yours, Next year.


----------



## SjRrMc (Jul 11, 2010)

i want a red so bad. i saw one at the show for 125 but i just didnt have the money then but i felt so bad kuz they kept it in a 20 gallon tank when it clearly was to big for the tank. And i went back to find it yesterday it was gone. i think the reds are by far my favorite tegu. 

Ps that is one good looking red


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2010)

This is one of my two year olds, I know it looks dulll, but the sun was not out.:


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 18, 2010)

very nice


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah, if you want one of Bobby's reds you have to deposit a year ahead of time, no room for procrastination on those babies! That two year old is so dark, almost blood red, I gotta come see those in person.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder if the is anything in their diet to influence what shade of colors they will develop.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 16, 2010)

thomasjg23 said:


> I wonder if the is anything in their diet to influence what shade of colors they will develop.



from my personal experience the answer is no, but bobby has the reddest reds i ever seen and the red i had was a definate killer!


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 17, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lizard=God (Feb 22, 2011)

That red is a beauty! I can't wait to get more of your smokin' tegus, Bobby. :mrgreen: 
I know what I want to see...I want to see some more videos of your reds, Man. I have already scoped your uploaded YouTube videos, but I think you ought get some more reds on there. I bet Fire is a stunner when he's doin' his roamin' thing. :shock:


----------

